# Warm Vans



## Deleted member 25439 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm a little reluctant to use the van at the moment.  Mainly because of long dark nights and wondering if we'll be warm enough.  I didn't realise when we bought the van that they are graded for warmth.  The one we have is class 2 and class 3 would have been warmer.

What tips and tricks do you use to keep the van warm in really cold weather while wild-camping (i.e. no electric hook-up).?


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 15, 2013)

Run the heating of course, and a hot water bottle in the bed snug as a bug,you can run the heating safely throughout the night too.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 15, 2013)

we had a 30 year old bedford lived 2 winters in it and was nice and warm .we used the gas fire that was in the van ,no blown air and was as snug as a bug in a rug .vans are meant to be used all year round in my oppinion and as such i think you will find yours nice and warm


----------



## Lee (Dec 15, 2013)

We have found that a good sleeping bag topped with the a duvet keeps you warm in bed, if you don't mind a cold nose you can leave the heating off at night, just lighting it about half an hour before you get up. Also you will find the kettle making the cup of tea will warm the van any way.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 15, 2013)

just get a warmer sleeping bag or snuggle up closer to someone and a decent onsie hot water bottle


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 15, 2013)

After a while in the cold your body will adjust, it helps been hormonal mind, them hot flushes are great on a cold night lol, a feather duvet helps, a friend of mine heats stones on his gas ring and they keep the van warm all night, well so he says lol


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Van Type*

It would be helpfull to state what make and type  of van you have others with the same or similar model would be more likely to reply

Alf





Frances said:


> I'm a little reluctant to use the van at the moment.  Mainly because of long dark nights and wondering if we'll be warm enough.  I didn't realise when we bought the van that they are graded for warmth.  The one we have is class 2 and class 3 would have been warmer.
> 
> What tips and tricks do you use to keep the van warm in really cold weather while wild-camping (i.e. no electric hook-up).?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 15, 2013)

Vigorous Sex helps ......................... just make sure the vans in gear with the handbrake on .............................. LOL


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh don't forget the silver screens on the windows they make so much difference to keep cold out and warmth in but put them only on the inside as to allow quick getaway


----------



## Touringtheworld (Dec 15, 2013)

A quality mattress topper and two quilts, depending on what type of heating you have - leave it on low and crank it up full 10 minutes before getting out of bed. 

..... I have a normal body thermostat but Doris has the most random one ever - hot cold hot cold hot cold - covers on covers off covers on covers off. It's either freezing or boiling hot nothing in between - I am thinking of having her thermostat removed 

So it all depends on your body thermostat ......


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Vigorous Sex helps ......................... just make sure the vans in gear with the handbrake on .............................. LOL



So good news your memory is not going just yet!


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Dec 15, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> Oh don't forget the silver screens on the windows they make so much difference to keep cold out and warmth in but put them only on the inside as to allow quick getaway



I don't know if its just us but we have internal silver screens but still sometimes get loads of condensation so we could not have a quick get-away if we tried because we would have to remove the silver screens then tackle the condensation with a cloth or two. Then off we go 15 minutes later.


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 15, 2013)

Diesel heating snug as a bug


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 15, 2013)

dr dave said:


> I don't know if its just us but we have internal silver screens but still sometimes get loads of condensation so we could not have a quick get-away if we tried because we would have to remove the silver screens then tackle the condensation with a cloth or two. Then off we go 15 minutes later.



condensation is often made worse by an open flame form of heating like heating with the gas cooker catalyc heater ect


----------



## Sky (Dec 15, 2013)

Frances said:


> What tips and tricks do you use to keep the van warm in really cold weather while wild-camping (i.e. no electric hook-up).?



I haven't needed the heating on at night this year yet, but then we've only had a handful of frosts.  

You'll be surprised at how warm you stay - give it a go and see how you get on.  You can always put the heater on if you get chilly, but you may surprise yourself.


----------



## vespalien (Dec 15, 2013)

External screens are much better as they stop condensation, but you need to leave the van & open the doors to remove them. TBH we have never been disturbed on a wild camp, but still use internal screens "just in case".

Lots of good tips on keeping warm already, but extra underneath your sleeping bag can be surprisingly helpful. We use the blinds and curtains on cold nights but don't sleep with the heater on even tho it is externally vented - it simply isn't necessary. 

Cutting out on draughts is the best way to stay warm, how well does the habitation door fit? What about the cab doors? Put the cab heater on "recirculate" to avoid draughts coming in that way, make sure all doors & vents are closed (unless you leave a heater on when you will need a vent or you will cook. Finally, we find that a blanket separating the cab area from the hab helps a lot by reducing draughts & reducing the area that is heated.

First to the loo in the morning puts the kettle & heater on & it's soon warm enough for getting out of bed. vans are generally fairly small (compared to a house) so easy & quick to heat.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 15, 2013)

our old van had a carver heater fitted and was thermostatically operated as you have in a house ,on the thermo dial was a on/off switch that turned the heater on/off and was situated at the side of the overcab bed  so we dident have to get out of bed ,to turn the heating on


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 15, 2013)

Tried all kinds of heating in 20 or so campers over the years but I love my eberspacher diesel heater


----------



## vespalien (Dec 15, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> Tried all kinds of heating in 20 or so campers over the years but I love my eberspacher diesel heater



Is it because of the comforting roar that sends you to sleep? Or the ticking of the pump that reminds you of Christmas Panto & the crocodile in Peter Pan? Or the hot diesel fumes you disseminate to keep other campers well away from you? :dance:


Only teasing, but Ebersplutters do not always have the best reputation with their owners.


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 15, 2013)

vespalien said:


> Is it because of the comforting roar that sends you to sleep? Or the ticking of the pump that reminds you of Christmas Panto & the crocodile in Peter Pan? Or the hot diesel fumes you disseminate to keep other campers well away from you? :dance:
> 
> 
> Only teasing, but Ebersplutters do not always have the best reputation with their owners.



wrap the pump in bubble wrap makes it silent once its up to temp the roaring ceases I have it set to 15 degrees celcius at night so hardly comes on just keeps the chill off much cheaper to run than gas ones iv'e had previously I had a Truma 1800 in my view it was noisier and used more battery than the eber with an exhaust muffler and air combustion muffler it's virtualy silent


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 15, 2013)

Few vans ago I fitted an additional exhaust silencer to our eberspacher  it runs a lot quieter I have moved it on to our new van as we have changed them,  most converters do not follow the eberspacher fitting instructions re the length of exhaust pipe etc this is why most are noisy 





vespalien said:


> Is it because of the comforting roar that sends you to sleep? Or the ticking of the pump that reminds you of Christmas Panto & the crocodile in Peter Pan? Or the hot diesel fumes you disseminate to keep other campers well away from you? :dance:
> 
> 
> Only teasing, but Ebersplutters do not always have the best reputation with their owners.


----------



## witzend (Dec 15, 2013)

Memory Foam mattress is really warm and better than most original mattress. Ours is complete foam with no springs and was easy to cut to size with a electric carving knife for anyone wanting a shaped mattress


----------



## johnmac185 (Dec 15, 2013)

still don't know what type of 'van it is,,,Frances has posted and never waited for any replies,,,


----------



## vespalien (Dec 15, 2013)

johnmac185 said:


> still don't know what type of 'van it is,,,Frances has posted and never waited for any replies,,,



It doesn't matter, not everyone can spend a lot of time on here. there's lots of good info for everyone & the OP will return & see it in due course.


----------



## n brown (Dec 15, 2013)

last van had a woodburner,keep kindling handy  and fire it up in the morning, 0ne metre jet of flame out the flue,lovely to watch the flames through the glass while the kettle sings on the top. can't get that with a diesel or gas heater !


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 15, 2013)

witzend said:


> Memory Foam mattress is really warm and better than most original mattress. Ours is complete foam with no springs and was easy to cut to size with a electric carving knife for anyone wanting a shaped mattress


You say shaped I hope that doesn't mean someone has to be in bed as the shape whilst your in action with a carving knife lol


----------



## Tbear (Dec 15, 2013)

We always fill a large flask with boiling water last thing at night so we can have a large mug of steaming hot coffee first thing in the morning. No need to fuss around waiting for the kettle to boil in the morning and warms us up a treat.

Cover metal surfaces such as on doors helps stop drafts.

External screens if somewhere secure are much better than internal ones.

Richard


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 15, 2013)

n brown said:


> last van had a woodburner,keep kindling handy  and fire it up in the morning, 0ne metre jet of flame out the flue,lovely to watch the flames through the glass while the kettle sings on the top. can't get that with a diesel or gas heater !


Thought of going down that route but as I don't smoke and hate the smell of it decided against it a friend of mine had one and the whole of his van was thick with soot dust maybe he had just installed it wrong but put me off that idea


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 15, 2013)

witzend said:


> Memory Foam mattress is really warm and better than most original mattress. Ours is complete foam with no springs and was easy to cut to size with a electric carving knife for anyone wanting a shaped mattress



when we lived in our van that's one thing we did .we had a memory foam mattress on our bed in the house ,so i cut it to size for the van it was great .only thing was i was very disapointed with the mattress when i took the cover off to cut it . it cost us an arm and a leg by the way when we originally purchased it, top of the range from tempur  but there was only about 4inch of memory foam the rest was just common or garden foam ,basically a memory foam topper like you can buy for a few quid in many shops on a normal foam mattress bit of a rip off in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Dec 15, 2013)

LeeLinda said:


> We have found that a good sleeping bag topped with the a duvet keeps you warm in bed, if you don't mind a cold nose you can leave the heating off at night, just lighting it about half an hour before you get up. Also you will find the kettle making the cup of tea will warm the van any way.



That's what we do Linda

Except when we are on EHU we leave the elec heater on low all night.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 15, 2013)

No heating in my van and I'm spending more time in it than at home because I can't afford to heat the house and it's warmer in the van than the house. As Kimbo says, you do acclimatize and I wear wool clothes, have wool blankets and am never cold in bed. Also wearing a hat in bed makes a big difference. 

The long evenings can be hard but I try to keep busy and active, walk the dogs, eat later about 8pm so that warms up the van and then washing up etc occupies me for another hour or so. 

A few candles in hanging lanterns helps and  when really cold I light the gas cooker for an hour or so, boiling water for a big flask at the same time.  

Double lined curtains, draught excluder, an old blanket on the floor,  bio ethanol heater,  woolly jumpers, thermal undies, 2 dogs (which apparently generate half a kw of heat each) to snuggle up with, candles, and a pan of milk on the stove for a hot chocolate all make a difference.  Plus hot water bottles, hot rocks and extra insulation stuffed in every crack too. 

In the morning I run the engine for 15 mins to warm up and get rid of condensation. I find the damp harder to cope with than the cold especially after several days of rain. 

If moving on I try to wait until it's dark so that occupies me in the dark hours and means that the van is warm on arrival and battening down the hatches means keeping the heat in for as long as possible. 

And best of all,  park up somewhere isolated and light a campfire which keeps you busy and warm.  

Try living at home without heating for a week and then the van will feel warm in comparison!  

And eat lots of pasta, nuts and Christmas cake for extra calories.


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Dec 15, 2013)

johnmac185 said:


> still don't know what type of 'van it is,,,Frances has posted and never waited for any replies,,,



I didn't expect so many replies so quickly.  I've been doing housework most of the morning and came back on to see if I'd got any good tips.  Thanks everyone, I'll let you know when we brave the cold weather this year.  Last year we came back up from southern Spain in March and it was freezing so we dined out just to sit in front of warm pub fires.   Remembering how cold it was then is whats holding us back from using the van at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 15, 2013)

when we lived in our van we found that lighting/electric  was more of a problem than keeping warm .mind you what i would give for the van back living free and easy ,i hate bricks and mortar ,but at this moment i have other priorities


----------



## CooP (Dec 15, 2013)

Frances said:


> What tips and tricks do you use to keep the van warm in really cold weather while wild-camping (i.e. no electric hook-up).?



I moved to Africa :lol-061: :lol-061: :lol-061: :cheers:


----------



## Tezza (Dec 15, 2013)

Just another question on this...i have an esparcher and we run it for an hour or two but switch it off all the time because we are worried about how much fuel it takes and im sure it runs off the van battery not the leisure on. Can anybody tell how much diesal an hour it uses turned up full and what sort of drain on the battery does it have and lastly is it safe to have it running when asleep? Many thanks


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 15, 2013)

Fuel Consumption (±10%) U.S. Litre/hr U.S. Litre/hr Gal/hr Gal/hr
Boost 0.07 0.28 Boost 0.13 0.51 High 0.06 0.23 High 0.10 0.38 Medium 0.04 0.14 Medium 0.07 0.25 Low 0.03 0.10 Low 0.03 0.13
the first figures are for the D2 2nd figures D4


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Eberspacher Manual*

Tezza go download this.   http://www.eberspacher.com/download...rs_pdf_ebuk/hg_252069050000_tech_EN_12737.pdf




Tezza said:


> Just another question on this...i have an esparcher and we run it for an hour or two but switch it off all the time because we are worried about how much fuel it takes and im sure it runs off the van battery not the leisure on. Can anybody tell how much diesal an hour it uses turned up full and what sort of drain on the battery does it have and lastly is it safe to have it running when asleep? Many thanks


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 15, 2013)

Tezza I think most of the info you require is in Alf1's link, but just so you know  the heaters use most electrical current when starting up and shutting down (when the glow pin is in use ) and very little inbetween, with these heaters you will find they are far more efficient if you set them to temperature and let them run, as once they reach temperature the heater will eventually slow right down and run in the low mode, this takes very little fuel or power, and yes they are perfectly safe to use whilst sleeping as they are totally room sealed.


----------



## Tezza (Dec 15, 2013)

FULL TIMER said:


> Tezza I think most of the info you require is in Alf1's link, but just so you know  the heaters use most electrical current when starting up and shutting down (when the glow pin is in use ) and very little inbetween, with these heaters you will find they are far more efficient if you set them to temperature and let them run, as once they reach temperature the heater will eventually slow right down and run in the low mode, this takes very little fuel or power, and yes they are perfectly safe to use whilst sleeping as they are totally room sealed.



thanks for that yes i went to alfs link and it seems they use about a quarter of a litre an hour. but thanks for tip of setting to temp...i usually have it on full blast lol...then after about 45 mins it sort of goes down to just a tick over but still a little hot air coming out.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have lived full time in my RV for four years 
Last winter in the uk -12 C. I would not wildcamping  in these temperatures  EHU is needed 
That said. Not cold at all 
Lots of clothes on. Two pair socks  winter warmers  the works 

This year now. 
Lovely and warm in Spain. 19C today. 
Back to Uk in April :dance:


----------



## Beemer (Dec 15, 2013)

Tezza said:


> Just another question on this...i have an esparcher and we run it for an hour or two but switch it off all the time because we are worried about how much fuel it takes and im sure it runs off the van battery not the leisure on. Can anybody tell how much diesal an hour it uses turned up full and what sort of drain on the battery does it have and lastly is it safe to have it running when asleep? Many thanks



We had an Erby in out last van and there was no danger of using all the fuel in the tank because the heating would stop working if there was less than a quarter of a fuel tank left.  Our Erby was noisy, I prefer our current system of two gas heaters, one in the front of the cab and one in the rear.


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Dec 15, 2013)

During last years bitter cold winter i slept in a 2 season sleeping bag with 2 duvets on top. this kept me very warm at night, too warm sometimes and you can get cheap sleeping bags and duvets in lots of places. Keeping warm out of bed is a different problem


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 15, 2013)

n brown said:


> last van had a woodburner,keep kindling handy  and fire it up in the morning, 0ne metre jet of flame out the flue,lovely to watch the flames through the glass while the kettle sings on the top. can't get that with a diesel or gas heater !



If you do you have serious problems and heating the van will be the last thing to worry about


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 15, 2013)

We don't like to breath warm air so no heating at night even in -15c but use two duvets, if it isn't too cold we sleep on one and use the other on top but occasionally use two on top, as far as the vans grading is concerned there are people who camp in tents in the Winter so don't let that stop you enjoying yourself


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 16, 2013)

i tend to agree ,night time is a case of nice high tog duvet ,and if it gets realy cold a couple of sleeping bags ,as i said earlier our bedford compass drifter was 30ish year old and we dident find it cold at all one of our winters was 2008 and it was a cold one ,we were stuck at the side of the canal at rodley leeds for over a week with 2 foot of snow on top of the van .luckily there was a boat yard within easy walking distance for water and gas


----------



## spigot (Dec 16, 2013)

We use a 10.5 tog duvet on top of a normal quilted mattress cover (not memory foam) & a fitted sheet. We are as warm as toast at night, we have a couple of microfleece blankets in reserve, but haven't used them.

We also have an Eberspacher but, (in a small van) have to turn it off after half an hour as it gets too hot, even on low setting. I couldn't have the damn thing on at night, we'd suffocate!. 

Also have to have rooflights & high level windows slightly open for ventilation otherwise we'd wake up in morning with bunged up heads.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a gas blower system, that I use if needed when wilding. However as I am fulltiming, I prefer to use electric hookup on campsites through the winter. Helps with my budget as well, as I use oil filled electric heater, electric kettle, and induction hob. So no worries about running out of fuel and not having enough in my budget to replenish. I also have external silver screen in place. So I am as cosy as being in a cosy place.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Dec 16, 2013)

In our first van we just had a simple gas fire, and it was brill, lovely and warm and toasty all the time, no blown air to worry about power consumption etc.
The van conversion we have now, we have a Webasto, and to be honest it's not a patch on our old gas fire, i'd have a simple gas fire anytime. To compensate for this, we carry a small portable gas heater that works off a 6kg gas bottle, that combined with the Webasto is more than enough to keep us warm all year round.!

jt


----------



## vespalien (Dec 16, 2013)

john t said:


> In our first van we just had a simple gas fire, and it was brill, lovely and warm and toasty all the time, no blown air to worry about power consumption etc.
> The van conversion we have now, we have a Webasto, and to be honest it's not a patch on our old gas fire, i'd have a simple gas fire anytime. To compensate for this, we carry *a small portable gas heater *that works off a 6kg gas bottle, that combined with the Webasto is more than enough to keep us warm all year round.!
> 
> jt



Do be careful with that, if for any reason it isn't burning right you risk dying from CO poisoning & in any case, naked gas flames produce a lot of moisture & condensation, you really must have good ventilation and never leave it on while asleep


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 16, 2013)

Thermals in bed.

Arctic explorers strip down to their thermals to get in their sleeping bags at night - ask Prince Harry.


----------



## spigot (Dec 16, 2013)

Seahorse said:


> However as I am fulltiming, I prefer to use electric hookup on campsites through the winter. Helps with my budget as well,



Must have a big budget to stay on campsites through the winter!


----------



## martino (Dec 16, 2013)

*condensation*

On the subject of condensation on the van windows,we invested in a Karcher window demister, rechargable job that sucks the moisture up.brilliant.


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 16, 2013)

here is what one is if this helps  Karcher WV50 cordless window vac and Small Head head attachment: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 16, 2013)

These are on offer at Currys in a kit form with 2 bladesy  and  the spray and pad for £49

Alf





chrisinbrighton said:


> here is what one is if this helps  Karcher WV50 cordless window vac and Small Head head attachment: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 16, 2013)

spigot said:


> Must have a big budget to stay on campsites through the winter!



We use sites most of the time but only CS / CL sites,the one we are currently using is costing us £49 per week with 10 amp hookup, if you don't want the hookup then its only £35, plus there's a bar and café virtually on site.  much better for us than roughing it in layby's and industrial estates.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 16, 2013)

spigot said:


> Must have a big budget to stay on campsites through the winter!



As a member of C&CC, and with age concession I can do 7 nights for less than £70 and as "Fulltimer" says on some of the CS sites a bit less. Add up your mortgage/rent,council tax,water rates, electric and or gas bills and I bet its costing you a lot more!


----------



## Older Gurna (Dec 16, 2013)

FULL TIMER said:


> We use sites most of the time but only CS / CL sites,the one we are currently using is costing us £49 per week with 10 amp hookup, if you don't want the hookup then its only £35, plus there's a bar and café virtually on site.  much better for us than roughing it in layby's and industrial estates.



Mark......Keep it quiet M8!!!


----------



## spigot (Dec 16, 2013)

FULL TIMER said:


> much better for us than roughing it in layby's and industrial estates.



Who on earth would want to stay in laybys or industrial estates? I also steer well clear of urban car parks.


----------



## johnmac185 (Dec 16, 2013)

have just bought a gas bottle modified log burner , only thing is the chimney and bits and bobs cost a fortune, anybody know a good blacksmith who could make up one to suit, anywhere , willing to travel ,,John


----------



## Tezza (Dec 16, 2013)

spigot said:


> Who on earth would want to stay in laybys or industrial estates? I also steer well clear of urban car parks.



I would and do stay in layby's and ind estates....i stay wherever i think is safe. I actually do wild camp. Maybe out of 300 nights in the last year only 2 have been spent on any site


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 16, 2013)

johnmac185 said:


> have just bought a gas bottle modified log burner , only thing is the chimney and bits and bobs cost a fortune, anybody know a good blacksmith who could make up one to suit, anywhere , willing to travel ,,John



have you tried Ebay ?


----------



## johnmac185 (Dec 16, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> have you tried Ebay ?



have tried eBay,, all commercially made and very expensive in my opinion,,does not seem to be any second hand or sales by individuals,,John


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 16, 2013)

Keep active and eat your five a day!


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Dec 16, 2013)

vespalien said:


> Do be careful with that, if for any reason it isn't burning right you risk dying from CO poisoning & in any case, naked gas flames produce a lot of moisture & condensation, you really must have good ventilation and never leave it on while asleep



Yeah, i think i'm well enough educated in the dangers ect, we have a CO alarm, van is well ventilated, it's a van at the end of the day, and they aint the best insulated or draft proof of m/homes i can tell ya. I wouldn't even leave the Webo on when we go to bed, the Mrs is like a living radiator,so it's like having a full size hot water bottle at ya side all night.....toasty in cold weather, pay back, like a bloody sauna in summer.!

jt


----------



## Dive Tramp (Dec 17, 2013)

johnmac185 said:


> have tried eBay,, all commercially made and very expensive in my opinion,,does not seem to be any second hand or sales by individuals,,John



Making stainless steel chimneys and roof connectors individually is expensive time-wise. I made my own chimney for my own Gas bottle burner (also home-made) from 4" mild steel pipe. I used a "giant cookie silicone mould" (£5 from Ebay) for the roof to chimney connection along with some aluminium sheet as a flange to seal down to the fibreglass roof.
This all took time to fabricate tho it most certainly didn't cost anywhere near the amount I'd have to pay to buy a system.

Have a look at my pics.

DT


----------



## n brown (Dec 17, 2013)

johnmac185 said:


> have tried eBay,, all commercially made and very expensive in my opinion,,does not seem to be any second hand or sales by individuals,,John


 just bend a bit of ally or sheet steel for the cowl and bolt it on. you can use chimney liner or ventilation pipe,the latter rots out quite quick


----------



## marydot (Dec 17, 2013)

john t said:


> . . . .  the Mrs is like a living radiator,so it's like having a full size hot water bottle at ya side all night.....toasty in cold weather, pay back, like a bloody sauna in summer.!
> 
> jt



Strange, I get the same compliments/complaints from my OH, he moans like hell in the summer when I'm like a furnace, but he doesn't complain in the colder weather!

I find as long as I'm warm when I get into bed, which has a memory foam topper, I can stay toasty all night, without heating on, OH wears a woolly hat if it's really cold as he doesn't have much natural cover on his head these days.  We made up a curtain on an extendable spring tensioned pole to close off the cab area, which makes quite a difference, and have old pillows stuffed down the sides of the cab doors as there's quite a draught gets in there if the wind's in the right direction,  we close all blinds and curtains, and use internal screens.  Still cold when we get up in the morning, though!  

Marydot


----------



## johnmac185 (Dec 17, 2013)

Dive Tramp said:


> Making stainless steel chimneys and roof connectors individually is expensive time-wise. I made my own chimney for my own Gas bottle burner (also home-made) from 4" mild steel pipe. I used a "giant cookie silicone mould" (£5 from Ebay) for the roof to chimney connection along with some aluminium sheet as a flange to seal down to the fibreglass roof.
> This all took time to fabricate tho it most certainly didn't cost anywhere near the amount I'd have to pay to buy a system.
> 
> Have a look at my pics.
> ...



like the idea,  where do i see your pics,,,john


----------



## n brown (Dec 17, 2013)

these are a good idea of Dive Tramps, I'd been looking at the silicone baking sheets,but couldn't decide if they were heavy duty enough to work,but these look good . Giant Silicon Cookie Baking Mould 4 Pieces Silicone Large Novelty Cup Cake Tins | eBay  they're used instead of these flashings  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dektite-P...Ceilings_Walls_Roofing_ET&hash=item2326fd0ab8
 for those who haven't seen them,you cut a hole in the silicone at least an inch smaller than the flue,and where it comes through the roof,stretch it over the flue and mastic and fix down the outer- this holds the flue in the centre of the large hole in the roof and stops rainwater going down the outside of the pipe,being heat resistant it also stops heat from the flue transferring to the roof


----------



## Dive Tramp (Dec 17, 2013)

johnmac185 said:


> like the idea,  where do i see your pics,,,john



This is Edna, the chimney is visible to the riight of the open side door.






[/URL][/IMG]

This is inside Edna. I have a different burner in there now, one with a hotplate fitted so I can cook too.





[/URL][/IMG]

DT


----------



## Dive Tramp (Dec 17, 2013)

n brown said:


> these are a good idea of Dive Tramps, I'd been looking at the silicone baking sheets,but couldn't decide if they were heavy duty enough to work,but these look good . Giant Silicon Cookie Baking Mould 4 Pieces Silicone Large Novelty Cup Cake Tins | eBay  they're used instead of these flashings  Dektite Premium Flashing kit for Metal Roofs 75mm - 175mm Flues RED SILICONE | eBay
> for those who haven't seen them,you cut a hole in the silicone at least an inch smaller than the flue,and where it comes through the roof,stretch it over the flue and mastic and fix down the outer- this holds the flue in the centre of the large hole in the roof and stops rainwater going down the outside of the pipe,being heat resistant it also stops heat from the flue transferring to the roof



Ah, it was the Giant Brownie Mould I used. Just the big "volcano" shaped one. I cut out the flat "Bottom" of the mould and used a Jubilee Clip to secure it to the chimney then cut a piece of Ali sheet to suit the base "flange" of the mould and rivetted it to the fibreglass roof. I also fashioned a piece for the inside roof/ceiling too. 
I fitted this lot to Edna last winter and am now in the second winter with NO leaks and plenty of warmth (Hmm, might have to call it HEAT as the temp got up to 29.4dgrees inside when it was MINUS 4 degrees outside. We had to open the door for a wee while to let the heat down... It was only wee sticks in the fire after that!).
If you're around Loch Sunart from next Saturday onwards, drop by and say "Hi" and have a looksee. 
DT


----------

